# Getting Started With A Woodworking Router.



## learnexperience (Jul 20, 2011)

Having purchased a woodworking router you would want to start working with the machine immediately. You will not have any difficulties in doing that as all you need to do is plug it in and switch the power on. If things were this simple people would perhaps be walking around with router in their hands. One thing that you will require before you start work with the machine is a router table that will not only accommodate the router but also give you an opportunity to store your router bits, which will be absolutely essential. Let us look at the type of table that will be convenient for you to use at all times.

*Starting with the Router Table:*

The a router in a table is perhaps the best way to get started as a router enthusiast. This is the best way to achieve maximum productivity with the router in the workshop. Getting a table that accommodates the router along with your collection of router bits is most important. You will be using the router and changing bit and making set ups that will give you the ease of operations and also make work enjoyable for you. What kind of table will you need when operating a woodworking router?

*Router Table Features:*

The best choice available to you would be to have a table made out of plywood and not on made out of a particle board. You can look to have the table laminated with plastic on the top and bottom of the top. You also need to have space in the table for a couple of trays to hold the bits that you will be using. The bit trays must give you an opportunity to store the bits separately and not allow them to hit each other. You will undoubtedly be using the single wrench or the double of wrenches system used to change the router bits. Your table also need to be accommodated a place for your wrenches within the table. The top of the table should also have a base plate attached to the router making it easy to be inserted into the table quickly and easily. Bear in mind that you do not have to lock the router in place on such a table. You must have an opportunity to lift the router out of the base plate hole, and be in a position to change bits whenever required without any difficulties. Sufficient space should also be available under the router to enable storage of cables and any other material that you will be using.

*The Portable Router Table:*

You could perhaps feel that such a table will have, to be a large one and remain stationary at a single location. Contrary to your belief, you can have a table custom designed for your requirements and even make it collapsible. Giving yourselves this option will mean that you will be in a position to take the table apart and travel with it whenever a need arises. 

*Safety with the Router:*

Now that you have your router and table in place you should not be ignoring the aspect of router safety, when working. Having the router in a table would mean that you would have created safe circumstances for working. However, you also have to take into consideration the fact that you will be required to unplug the router every time you need to change a bit and make sure that you follow all aspects related to your own safety. Safety glasses and ear protection are strongly recommended, when working with such machines. You will also do well to keep the router in a safe place and not let it be used by youngsters in the family. 

Remember, you can be creative with a woodworking router and make plenty of things for your home or even for commercial reasons. However, you will have, to keep in mind the factors mentioned above to make your job easy and enjoyable.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome , and well said


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 30, 2011)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## learnexperience (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you Warren. Appreciate your comments


----------



## learnexperience (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you Hubert. Look forward to talking to you soon


----------



## robinrs (Apr 18, 2014)

Very good overview Learnexperience

robinrs


----------



## robinrs (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Cookie Monster

looking forward to using the forum


----------



## robinrs (Apr 18, 2014)

Michael H Very impressive router table and no dust.


----------



## shuja.shaher (Oct 18, 2014)

My router does not have a switch lock on
How do i keep it running when mounted under the table


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*switch?*



shuja.shaher said:


> My router does not have a switch lock on
> How do i keep it running when mounted under the table


What make and model is your router?


----------

